# light



## lysilyset

Hey
I have a very simple question: what is the latin translation of the word "light"("lumière i french)?

lysilyset


----------



## Agró

A very simple answer: LUX.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Remember: Fiat lux.
Lux = luz in Spanish.


----------



## wtrmute

Also, LUMEN, which yields the aforementioned French form.


----------



## lysilyset

thank you!!


----------



## codina

I don't know if this the most adequate place to post my question, but anyway here it goes:

Is my sentence correct:

_Lumen / Lux vox nostra est_

It's my attempt to say: "[the] Light is our voice"

--
C'est mon essai pour dire "la lumière est notre voix"

--
Así intento traducir "la luz es nuestra voz"

De antemano les agradezco su ayuda
I thank you in advance
Merci d'avance

P.S.

Any difference between *lux* and *lumen*?


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
you can either say "lux, lucis" (feminine) or "lumen, luminis" (neutre)
there is no difference.


----------



## codina

Thanks Fred,

So, my phrase _Lux vox nostra est_ seems correct?


----------



## XiaoRoel

En tu frase _lux_ es el sujeto y _vox_ (_nostra_) el atributo, según el orden recto del latín: el primer sustantivo en nominativo es el sujeto, el segundo el atributo. Si esto es lo que pretendías, está bien, en caso contrario debes invertir el orden de los nominativos.


----------



## codina

¡Muchas gracias!


----------

